# Belkin router dropping internet connection



## raabeast (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,
I recently changed my internet connection from a very slow adsl connection (im a LONG way from the exchange) to a moderatly faster vdsl connection. With the upgrade, they force me to use a modem that looks like it was made 20 years ago (although they say its had all the internals upgraded a month ago) leaving me to use a seperate router for wireless signal.
I bought a bellkin F9K1002 v3 and after a little hassle had it up and running, the network connection between all the systems is great, but the router drops the internet connection every 30-120 seconds, for 15-20 seconds each time. 
I have about 10 devices connecting, but problem is there with just 1 connection wired or wireless.

I've tried calling my ISP (who will not touch router settings) and belkin tech support (who sound like they touched their first computer about 22 seconds ago) with no improvement.
I've connected directly to the modem and had perfect connection for 12 hours, ruling it out of the equasion. I've disconnected all systems but one at a time, trying on 3 systems, with no improvement.
I've turned off firewall, WPS, tried multiple wireless settings (channels and such) updated firmware all with no improvement.
So now im totally out of ideas, so throwing the problem out to all you techy peoples in hopes someone has an idea or experience with the problem.
Here's a sample of the system log on the router:
Jan/1/2000 00:27:59 WAN PPPoE client receive 
PADS
Jan/1/2000 00:28:00 WAN PPPoE client PAP 
authentication success
Jan/1/2000 00:28:00 WAN PPPoE client get IP 203.129.57.5
Jan/1/2000 00:31:40 WAN PPPoE client send PADT
Jan/1/2000 00:31:40 WAN PPPoE client send PADT
Jan/1/2000 00:31:40 WAN PPPoE client send PADI
Jan/1/2000 00:31:46 WAN PPPoE client send PADI
Jan/1/2000 00:31:46 WAN PPPoE client receive PADO
Jan/1/2000 00:31:46 WAN PPPoE client send PADR
Jan/1/2000 00:31:46 WAN PPPoE client receive PADS
Jan/1/2000 00:31:48 WAN PPPoE client PAP authentication success
Jan/1/2000 00:31:48 WAN PPPoE client get IP 203.129.57.5
Jan/1/2000 00:32:05 192.168.2.2(TRISTAN-PC) login
Jan/1/2000 00:33:05 WAN PPPoE client send PADT
Jan/1/2000 00:33:06 WAN PPPoE client send PADT
Jan/1/2000 00:33:06 WAN PPPoE client send PADI
Jan/1/2000 00:33:11 WAN PPPoE client send PADI
Jan/1/2000 00:33:11 WAN PPPoE client receive PADO
Jan/1/2000 00:33:11 WAN PPPoE client send PADR
Jan/1/2000 00:33:12 WAN PPPoE client receive PADS
Jan/1/2000 00:33:13 WAN PPPoE client PAP authentication success
Jan/1/2000 00:33:13 WAN PPPoE client get IP 203.129.57.5
Jan/1/2000 00:33:23 WAN PPPoE client send PADT
Jan/1/2000 00:33:23 WAN PPPoE client send PADT

Just put that on repeat and its pretty much what it looks like.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Your isp wont help with equipment that isn't theirs.

You have problems with wired connection so we will deal with this first and look at wireless after ok.

Can i just confirm this pc works ok when connected to modem?

Can you connect an ethernet cable from non -working pc Lan port to one of the Lan ports on the router.

Then open a cmd prompt and type this command *ipconfig /all* and paste the results in your next reply for us to review.


----------



## raabeast (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the fast reply

Yes, the connection works when plugged directly into the modem.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : abcd-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link Wireless G DWA-510 Desktop Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-B0-63-1A-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-EC-2B-47
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7528:5844:581d:bbc4%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 26 December 2011 9:27:48 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 1 February 2148 3:59:44 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333394
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0D-D4-21-C2-00-1A-92-EC-2B-47

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:305a:1867:3f57:fdf7(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::305a:1867:3f57:fdf7%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you open a cmd prompt and type the folloeing commands and paste into your next reply please.

*ping 192.168.2.1

ping yahoo.com

nslookup yahoo.com
*


----------



## raabeast (Dec 25, 2011)

Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\abcd>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.122.70] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=211ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=213ms TTL=47
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=211ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.191.122.70: bytes=32 time=213ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 209.191.122.70:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 211ms, Maximum = 213ms, Average = 212ms

C:\Users\abcd>nslookup yahoo.com
Server: UnKnown
Address: 192.168.2.1

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: yahoo.com
Addresses: 98.139.180.149
98.137.149.56
209.191.122.70
72.30.2.43


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type these commands please:
*netsh int ip reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart pc

Please also update your ethernet card drivers to the latest download from your computer manufacturer's website.

Change the ethernet cable between pc and router and router and modem to eliminate a possible cabling issue.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello there,

I'm not too sure if this is a wired or/and wireless connection issue.

Your output shows a working wired connection, wireless is disconnected. Please verify.


----------



## raabeast (Dec 25, 2011)

2xg - The issue is between router and modem, all systems are connecting (and staying connected) to the router, but router is dropping internet connection. Sorry if i was unclear on that in my original post. The wireless is disabled in the above post because TheCyberMan requested we focus on the wired connection.

TheCyberMan - all cables except 1 has been replaced several times. The one that hasnt (i dont have another 10 metre cable) is a few years old, giving me a stable connection the whole time. It was also used when testing the connection direct from PC to modem, which stayed online for 12 hours without interruption so i figured it was safe to rule that out. 
Ethernet drivers are reporting all up to date. Ran the commands requested in your last post, but there is no improvement.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please try and update your firmware for the belkin router.

Check in start>control panel>internet options>connections tab>Lan settings ensure there is a checkmark in "Automatically detect settings" and no checkmark in "Use a proxy for this Lan"
click apply and ok and ok again.

Did you use deice manage to check for an update for your drivers?


----------



## raabeast (Dec 25, 2011)

Belkin firmware is up to date. Auto detect settings is checked, proxy is unchecked.

I used device manager and also checked the HP website for driver updates for the system upstairs. (the one that is hard wired.)


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

What security software have you installed AV and firewall or internet security siute installed?


----------



## raabeast (Dec 25, 2011)

norton 360 running on the system we are testing, however the problem persists when just this one is connected, its running eset smart security.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

raabeast said:


> norton 360 running on the system we are testing, however the problem persists when just this one is connected, its running eset smart security.


Try to completely disabling the Security Software and see if issue persist.

Also, boot into Safe Mode with Networking by restarting your computer tap F8 Then select this option. Are you able to replicate the issue? Sorry if this has been suggested.


----------



## raabeast (Dec 25, 2011)

2xg said:


> Try to completely disabling the Security Software and see if issue persist.
> 
> Also, boot into Safe Mode with Networking by restarting your computer tap F8 Then select this option. Are you able to replicate the issue? Sorry if this has been suggested.



Disabled everything security, no improvement. Booted in safe mode with networking, again nothing changed. I have noticed the connection drops even without a computer connected (changed wireless settings so nothing could auto-connect and disconnected wired system). Wouldnt that point to poor settings in router or just a bad router?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Having a Belkin router, I wouldn't doubt that is a culprit. They are not the best routers out there. Don't be surprised if you can find small technology Belkin devices at the 99cents stores. Also, make sure that firmware is up to date prior to the reset.

You may try to reset it to factory default setting and reconfigure everything from scratch. Do print screens of your router settings before you press the reset button.

If that didn't help at all perhaps it is time shop for a new router other than Belkin.


----------



## raabeast (Dec 25, 2011)

awesome... i only just bought it :facepalm:

oh well, i guess thats what i get for rushing out and grabbing a deal instead of doing some research :/

Thanks for your help guys.


----------

